# fray vid



## slotking (May 27, 2008)




----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

there are more things that 1 can do, but this was a quick build because I like the way the motor worked!

If I really want to make it sweeter, I would add the RTHO gears!!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

very cool s king. thanx for posting your build.very informative!


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank for posting slotking.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy cow, Fred Flintstone ain't got nothing on your tire install tools.:thumbsup:
I just about fell off the chair on the tire install:wave:.
Hey i couldn't see a thing in the last one but a hairy arm,lol.

Just jiving ya Mike,good video compilation:thumbsup:

Have you ever tried valve grinding compound in your slurry mix.

Rick


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

thanks folks!,

Rick

I was trying to think of where to buy lapping slurry, when I thought about making my own, that would let determine the thickness

ie.. thinner = less motor strain but longer lap in time, thicker is faster lap in, warmer arm

I tried to fine a nice balance.
the easy way is to buy RTHO gears!!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I build a dummy arm shaft use a Dremel and lap my gears without the actual arm in place. No chance of burning up that arm.

Boosted


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

true,

I hook a dremel to the rear axle if use the toothpaste method
just run it backwards.

it works pretty good as well
which I may do to finish up the gears


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

got up the tips site tonight, will add the new one here on friday


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks Mike, lots of great info in those clips that can also be applied for building/tuning outside of fray.

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

here ar ethe new ones:


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Keepum comin slotking...nice.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

well life sucks! 

I the arm died!! the speed dropped from the 1.6 on the dyno to 1.38 max

WTF
after lot of time trying to figures it out, I finally ohmed it!

25, 25, 51

I am impressed that it does the 1.38 on the dyno with them numbers! 
I have paid for custom built cars that were slower


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*hammer time!*

in the first couple of videos the hammer starteled me but, i does a good job on them baggy rivettes. think i,ll have to make up some sort of tool to do that to my cars! thanx for that. kinda like a whack a mole for tjets!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

joe, round off the tip of an awl a bit.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

What about trying small nail setting punches,they usually have a small divite in the head of them


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

slotking said:


> well life sucks!
> 
> I the arm died!! the speed dropped from the 1.6 on the dyno to 1.38 max
> 
> ...


One of the poles blew a wire (the one that reads 51). Sometimes it can be repaired. If its the last wind or one of the last winds that broke, it can be unrolled and resoldered. I've repaired lots of 'em that had this happen.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Modern alternatives to Neolithic techniques*

I also own many hammers and bludgeon with them frequently.

For those of you viewers who would prefer a more evolved, and precision assembly method; a common table top drill press can easliy be rigged for squeezing any number of slotcar things together and pushing them apart.

For example> Put a nail set in the chuck and rotate the deck away from the open center bore. You can squeeze rivets tight for hours on end and never bludgeon a single hapless rivet.

....how about using the nail set in the drill press to bloat the idler gear boss on T-jet gear plates? 

...or substitute a common short drift in the chuck and use a stepped oak block with a hole in it for pressing axles, wheels and whatnot.

I like the baby drill press because you can chuck up darn near any cylindrical tool that doesnt exceed the chucks working diameter and roll with it...

...except hammers....of course :freak:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

1 important fact!

the stress release of using a hammer

each rivet can be a wife, GF, child, boss, fellow racer!! LOL


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Hounder?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

slotking said:


> 1 important fact!
> 
> the stress release of using a hammer
> 
> each rivet can be a wife, GF, child, boss, fellow racer!! LOL


Ahh yes!

How silly of me Mike, I plum fergot! Probably a mild stroke.

....the ole this is YOUR face and this is MY hammer school of therapy! :tongue:

Also an important part of my tool kit....just not slot cars. :thumbsup:

My point was.... (yes, I admit it; to poke fun at you savaging slot car parts together with a club; then fretting over dyno minucia and hundredths of a second)...but the comic irony borders on a new world record and will help me from pretend bashing peoples faces at work for a coupla days. 

BUT also; that if you look around, there's considerable latitude between a sound bashing with a stick lashed to a granite boulder; and the rtho super duper tool kit.

Regardless, slotcar videos really boost our viewership, educate those who are visually oriented-like myself, or those just needing quality intel. Thanx for taking the extra time and making the extra effort.


----------

